# Eigene Strings zeichnen



## manuche (28. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mich mal in der Klasse Graphics2D versucht zu informieren, wie man eigene Strings zeichnen kann...
Die Klasse Font stellt eine Methode createFont(int fontFormat, File fontFile) zur Verfügung! Das sieht für mich so aus, als würde auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit bestehen, eigene Fonts zu laden...
Mir ist allerdings noch ncih gelungen, einen solchen String über ein Graphics Object zeichnen zu können!
Eigenen Code habe ich ncoh nicht, da mir der Zusammenhang zwischen Font und Graphics/Graphics2D fehlt...
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?
Gruß manuche


----------



## The_S (28. Mrz 2008)

Wo liegt jetzt dein Problem? Möchtest du einen eigenen Font laden, oder möchtest du einen String mit Graphics2D zeichnen?


----------



## manuche (28. Mrz 2008)

naja, eigentlich beides... die Standardfonts sind ja graphisch relativ bescheiden! Und Graphics2D bräuchte ich halt um die Schrift vergrößern zu kennen, denk ich mal...


----------



## The_S (28. Mrz 2008)

Schau dir mal am besten das entsprechende Kapitel in deinem Einsteigerbuch an. Z. B. http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...16_001.htm#mje91215c9a5b1875419f83a5d213adf28


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Mrz 2008)

Zusammenhang zwischen Font und Graphics:

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics.html#setFont(java.awt.Font)


----------

